# Help Emmission failed DTC P0325 & P0171



## littleguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm having problems trying to figure this one out. These are the DTC's P0325 (Knock sensor 1 CIRCUIT BANK1 OR SINGLE SENSOR) & P0171 (System too lean bank1)

I've recently changed the intake manifold gasket. (What a B*tch)

Anyone have this problem? Any help will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The knock sensor code is most likely a bad KS. Nissan car all suffers from the crappy KS.

The lean code can be a couple of things; intake or exhaust leak, O2, injectors, MAF, or low fuel pressure.


----------



## littleguy (Nov 7, 2005)

jserrano said:


> The knock sensor code is most likely a bad KS. Nissan car all suffers from the crappy KS.
> 
> The lean code can be a couple of things; intake or exhaust leak, O2, injectors, MAF, or low fuel pressure.



Thanks, Anyone else had these problems?


----------

